# Paph. philippinense var. laevigatum ('Snowy' x 'Buttermilk')



## Heather (Nov 27, 2006)

Getting ready to open. Not sure I adore the arrangement of the buds on the spike but we'll see...


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 27, 2006)

Can't wait to see them in bloom!


----------



## Marco (Nov 27, 2006)

cool...looks like its gonna be light colored bloom...i cant wait to see it fully open.

may i have it?


----------



## TADD (Nov 27, 2006)

Heather said:


> Not sure I adore the arrangement of the buds on the spike


Well you can always cut the spike off an wait for next years blooms. oke: Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 27, 2006)

I like this one already.


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2006)

TADD said:


> Well you can always cut the spike off an wait for next years blooms. oke: Can't wait to see it!





:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: 

Man are you getting picky Heather.


----------



## Heather (Nov 27, 2006)

I am picky, you are so right!


----------



## cdub (Nov 27, 2006)

Dang you guys are making want to turn to the dark side of multiflorals with all this talk about philippinense and michael koopowitz. Love that heather. Can't wait to see it open!


----------



## Heather (Nov 27, 2006)

Chris, 
This is a WEE plant at 11" with multiple mature growths. 
It is not a kolopakingii type! 

oke: 
Buy one!


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2006)

Heather said:


> I am picky, you are so right!



I get pretty picky too, but everytime my wife catches me, she bashes me for giving the plants a complex:sob:


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 27, 2006)

Heather,

Is it a first time bloomer?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2006)

Man, there's a guy on eBay w/ all these sanderanium hybrids and other larger multi-growth multi-floral Paphs. If I have any money left over after paying bills and practice I am going to seriously think of getting some of these guys. See these pictures are dangerous. :wink:


----------



## Gideon (Nov 28, 2006)

Lovely Heather, I can't wait to see it, I have he same cross


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2006)

Rick said:


> I get pretty picky too, but everytime my wife catches me, she bashes me for giving the plants a complex:sob:


Ha, I'm kind of picky too, and everytime my gir;friend catches me she hits me in the ribs and says stop looking at other women!


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm not thrilled with the way this is opening. I don't like that the sheath has turned brown before the plant has even fully opened it's first bud (of three) but maybe I am being sensitive.

Bad photo, I just do not have a good place to photograph plants right now.  Sorry! 

I think you can at least see the color tho.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks good so far! Be thankfull it's not randsii, then it wouldn't just be the sheath turning brown before the flower opens, but parts of the sepals too.

Jon


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh...christ....why do I adore randsii again? I think I may be the only one....Sigh....


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

hey, what are you doing online?  
You're supposed to be out partying on your b-day! Geesh!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2006)

I dunno. It looks pretty good for me so far.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 1, 2006)

Tonight was family night, tomorrow is the real party...if I'm online late tomorrow night I will apologize in advance for anything I say LOL.

Jon


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Tonight was family night, tomorrow is the real party...if I'm online late tomorrow night I will apologize in advance for anything I say LOL.
> 
> Jon




Oooh! Goody! entertainment!!!! :rollhappy:


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 1, 2006)

looks so far so good, Heather!


----------



## Marco (Dec 1, 2006)

I love how white it is....if you decide on dividing or getting rid of it put me on the list please


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

Marco said:


> I love how white it is....if you decide on dividing or getting rid of it put me on the list please




Will do, and I may....


----------



## Heather (Dec 3, 2006)

I tried (yet again in vain?) to get a photograph. 
I am quite happy with this form. I like the lighter colors very much.


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 3, 2006)

well captured Heather! :clap:


----------



## couscous74 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow, awesome flowers, H! Makes me want one ...


----------



## gore42 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks awesome Heather! I hope that you decide to self it... I'll handle to pod for you if you do 

- Matt


----------



## Heather (Dec 3, 2006)

gore42 said:


> Looks awesome Heather! I hope that you decide to self it... I'll handle to pod for you if you do
> 
> - Matt



Okay, I can self it. Let me enjoy the flowers a little longer though. 

This is an interesting plant. When I got it, it had one mature growth. It sprouted 4 new starts all at once, and now they are all mature, and finally it flowers. 

In *my* opinion, var. laevigatum really is VERY different from philippinense and/or roebbelinii.


----------



## Marco (Dec 3, 2006)

:drool: yummy!!! :drool: i absolutely love this one.. i can't pry myself from my computer screen


----------



## Barbara (Dec 3, 2006)

Turned out well in the end. Nice job. And you photography is not that bad. 
Barb


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2006)

I love the flowers. I wish mine would spike!


----------



## Heather (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## Marco (Dec 8, 2006)

omg...i think i just had an orgasm... :drool:


----------



## Heather (Dec 8, 2006)

Marco said:


> omg...i think i just had an orgasm... :drool:



Turned out pretty nice, I think. :smitten:


----------



## Marco (Dec 8, 2006)

ya think?


----------



## gore42 (Dec 8, 2006)

Really gorgeous Heather, well done  Let me know when you have a pod ready!

- Matt


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 8, 2006)

HOLY COW Heather!!

Well done indeed!

Jon


----------



## GuRu (Dec 9, 2006)

Marco said:


> omg...i think i just had an orgasm... :drool:



Hey Marco seems you are a quick one!!!!:rollhappy: 

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## TADD (Dec 9, 2006)

DOH! You just got killed on from Guru! Hahahahahahhaahahah!!!!!!!!


Nice H!


----------



## Gideon (Dec 9, 2006)

Stunning, I really hope mine looks as good as this one


----------



## Heather (Dec 9, 2006)

GuRu said:


> Hey Marco seems you are a quick one!!!!:rollhappy:
> 
> Best regards from Germany, GuRu



Hahaha!!!!  


Thanks for everyone's nice comments. I'm really happy with it, and it was worth the long wait. Very different growth habit on this one from my other phil. varieties. Sort of wishing now that I'd taken it to the meeting today.


----------



## Marco (Dec 9, 2006)

GuRu said:


> Hey Marco seems you are a quick one!!!!:rollhappy:



 that's what paphs do to me


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2006)

It's nice. How was the date [now that Marco has eliminated himself]?


----------



## Heather (Dec 10, 2006)

NYEric said:


> It's nice. How was the date [now that Marco has eliminated himself]?



Fine, thanks. Our staff holiday party rocked. Leave it to chef's to throw a good dinner party. 
Also saw 'Apocalypto'. It's official. Mel Gibson is insane.


----------



## Heather (Dec 10, 2006)

Hard to get enough light but I think this is a little better of a photo. (Honestly, I'm just trying to get Marco off again...) :rollhappy:


----------



## Marco (Dec 10, 2006)

:drool: the petals are curling!!!....oh my toes too


----------



## gore42 (Dec 10, 2006)

I love this one! Beautiful! Do you know anything about it's history? I mean, where the parents came from, etc... If it's somewhere else in this thread, let me know, and I'll just go back and read it 

- Matt

PS- Heather, the fact that your background in the photo is white (or at least very light) will cause your camera to under-expose the photo. Darker background will make it lighter, belive it or not.


----------



## Heather (Dec 10, 2006)

The parents are both from Ratcliffe. 'Snowy' x 'Buttermilk'.


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2006)

That looks great Heather:clap: :clap:


----------



## Rayb (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks great Heather , Bet it's a slow grower


----------



## Heather (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks Ray! 
Not too slow, and compact at only a 12" leafspan. It needed to mature several growths to spike though.


----------



## dustywoman (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Heather, that is surely one lovely plant. The blooms are georgous. Just thought I'd say 'Hi.' Haven't been here for a while, but I really haven't had very much in bloom. Wahhh!!! :sob:


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice blooms! the colours are lovely


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2006)

I like the last photo the best. I love the light and dark contrast.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 15, 2006)

Stunning photo of a fabulous plant


----------



## Jmoney (Dec 18, 2006)

very nice! it's either a little early or a tad late for philippinense, but then again one of my confused plants sent up a spike too!


----------



## Heather (Dec 18, 2006)

My aureum 'Greenlace' is throwing a spike now too...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2006)

*Food for thought..*

I should probably start this in another thread but.. I would like some opinions on whether growing indoors, under lights, etc. and controlling humidity, temp., light, fertilizer, etc. that the "natural" seasons for blooming have been thrown out the window.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2006)

Heather, I'm confused. That doesn't look like a 12" leafspan. If it is what size is the pot and the flower? Where's the rule [ruler] for reference?


----------



## Heather (Dec 18, 2006)

Eric, 
My apologies, leaf span is actually 13".  
Pot is one of the 4" S/H pots that Ray sells. Flower spike is about 8" tall. Flowers are 2" from pouch to tip of dorsal, petals are about 5" long.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 18, 2006)

Another beauty. Very well grown too Heather. By the way, I don't think any of my slippers bloom when they're surpose to. Must be that tropical plant in the northern hemisphere thing.


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 19, 2006)

love it....I sure wish Ratcliffe's was still here in the States


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2006)

*Devious*

Actually, that's tiny. I could fit that in my growing area. You should send it to me. I'll trade you 3 Lbs of Godiva chocolate covered strawberries!!!:evil: You know you want them...


----------



## Heather (Mar 23, 2007)

In sheath again. Yip yip!


----------



## Marco (Mar 23, 2007)

:clap: congrats!


----------



## ohio-guy (Mar 23, 2007)

did you end up selfing it? I love the smaller philippensces, with the twisting petals....do you know any other sources for it?


----------



## Heather (Mar 23, 2007)

I received mine from Ratcliffe.

I didn't self it.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2007)

Heather said:


> In sheath again. Yip yip!


Chocolates...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2008)

Bump! I wonder if Heather still has this or who does and where i can get one!?


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice!!!!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2008)

My paph Gregory Booth (album) seems to be determined to die from crown rot from only the inner most leaves! 
If I can replace that and get one of these also I will be very happy!


----------

